# Wilcom v Punto



## jpaton (Oct 22, 2007)

What is the difference between Punto and Wilcom?
I have started using Punto and wanted to know if it will be easy to transfer what I know to Wilcom.
Also why to some companies choose to use Punto instead of Wilcom or vice versa/


----------



## sewmuchstuff (Jun 10, 2007)

Punto was the only software for Mac for a long time. I don't know if that is true now or not. Maybe other vendors have started supporting Mac's by now. Anyhow, Wilcom has more support as far as I know. Tajima and Wilcom fight for the top digitizing software spot all the time. We used Punto a few years ago and it was just a bit too cumbersome to use. Tajima is teaming up with CorelDraw so the software is becoming more user friendly to us Corel users. Not sure about Wilcom. If I had to choose between Punto and Wilcom, Wilcom would be the one. Bigger with more support.

Annette


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

sewmuchstuff said:


> ...Tajima is teaming up with CorelDraw so the software is becoming more user friendly to us Corel users.
> 
> Annette


Interesting! What's the project/product?


----------



## sewmuchstuff (Jun 10, 2007)

From the website...Tajima-Hirsch Embroidery Systems and Machines, Sales and Service
Tajima DG/ML by Pulse product line- Draw Fusion. Draw Fusion combines the graphics capabilities of CorelDRAW® with the stitch generation technology of Tajima DG/ML by Pulse Software Edition Xi .

The cutting-edge option allows the user to access both CorelDRAW® and Edition Xi together on one 
screen via a unique split window. Stitch information is updated simultaneously as changes are made 
to the original artwork. Or, make changes to the stitches and the artwork is dynamically updated to 
reflect those changes. Stitch types and stitch parameters are automatically generated based on 
user-defined parameters, but can be modified by the user at any time.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Ah, draw Fusion! I've tried it, IMO, that function still needs improvement. It's still much better to copy a vector segment from corelDraw, paste it in the DG/ML workspace and apply the stitches individually (by segment).


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

vctradingcubao said:


> Ah, draw Fusion! I've tried it, IMO, that function still needs improvement. It's still much better to copy a vector segment from corelDraw, paste it in the DG/ML workspace and apply the stitches individually (by segment).


the same vector lines can be copied from corel or illustrator and pasted onto wilcom....but really I think these are just marketing tools cos you never really use them.
we normally export the illustrator file into a bmp high solution file and import that onto wilcom and punch on that.....works great!!

punto was popular way back....dont hear much about it now...

i've always been a fan of wilcom.....great software!!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

powerstitch said:


> ...we normally export the illustrator file into a bmp high solution file and import that onto wilcom and punch on that.....works great!!


Well, if the vector segments are already available, and you can just paste it in the wilcom workspace, isn't it much better (and accurate) to use these vector segments and just apply the stitches, than to "punch" over a converted bmp image?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

vctradingcubao said:


> Well, if the vector segments are already available, and you can just paste it in the wilcom workspace, isn't it much better (and accurate) to use these vector segments and just apply the stitches, than to "punch" over a converted bmp image?


well ya makes sense to export vector lines instead of bmp but i've sometimes had problems exporting vector lines into wilcom cos some lines go missing and if you're exporting just lines alone it gets confusing if its a complicated design cos you have lines overlapping all over the place whereas with a high 300dpi bmp file you'd be working on an image which is as good as working from a vector. once the design is complete I normally trash away the bmp file cos it takes up a lot of space.


----------



## Rubiroo (Sep 18, 2007)

If you have a problem with lines going missing have you tried importing your whole design as an EPS also if you make the design up as a vector try changing the the lines to different colours to separate the design this works out less confusing


----------

